# Wanted: Old platform pedals



## BeardyWeirdy (23 Jun 2008)

Hi All

I want to give a couple of my old bikes to a friends daughter - but I need to stick normal pedals on. Has any body got some old flat pedals laying about? It is just something to get her going. If not I will buy some very nasty 3 pound pedal from wiggle!

Thanks


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

How do we know that this plea is genuine and not some plan to amass the worlds known supply of platform pedals and thus force up prices on the global markets causing worldwide panic buying and ultimately a worldwide recession?


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jun 2008)

I've got the Wellgo road pedals that came on my SCR2 (metal "cage" type, with toeclips, if you want them) that would probably be ok.

You don't say where you are, but they are quite heavy, so might not be cheap to post.


----------



## BeardyWeirdy (23 Jun 2008)

Sorry I should have said - I am down in Lymington. 

Cheap and cheerful is the answer here I think, and domtyler I promise not to stockpile the pedals  Just trying to help out someone - It would be a shame to throw two good bikes for lack of pedals!


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

BeardyWeirdy said:


> Sorry I should have said - I am down in Lymington.
> 
> Cheap and cheerful is the answer here I think, and domtyler I promise not to stockpile the pedals  Just trying to help out someone - It would be a shame to throw two good bikes for lack of pedals!



Okay, you sound genuine enough. I'll see what i can dig up tonight.


----------

